# Amateur Photography in Alaska



## scott_rn (Sep 11, 2007)

I don't consider myself a photographer but I tried to take a ton of pictures while I was in Alaska. The more you take the better your chances are a getting a few good ones, right? Here are some of my favorites.

[attachment=2:1zhzvk0f]edited denali.JPG[/attachment:1zhzvk0f]
[attachment=7:1zhzvk0f]alaska1.JPG[/attachment:1zhzvk0f][attachment=0:1zhzvk0f]flags.JPG[/attachment:1zhzvk0f]

[attachment=5:1zhzvk0f]alaska4.JPG[/attachment:1zhzvk0f][attachment=6:1zhzvk0f]alaska3.JPG[/attachment:1zhzvk0f]

[attachment=4:1zhzvk0f]alaska5.JPG[/attachment:1zhzvk0f][attachment=3:1zhzvk0f]alaska6.JPG[/attachment:1zhzvk0f]

[attachment=1:1zhzvk0f]red.JPG[/attachment:1zhzvk0f]


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

*Re: Amatuer Photography in Alaska*

Very cool. Is it just me or is it always cloudy in Alaska. I've never been there, but every picture I see, has a low cloud cover and looks cold.


----------

